# I cant decide!!!



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

That's a lot of parameters for one boat, let alone a skiff. You may be better off going with a smaller flats boats vs. a TPS. Maverick, ActionCraft, Willy Roberts, Dragonfly all come to mind. Good luck with your search and let us know the outcome.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Vantage, hpx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

Agree with the above. Vantage!

And, I may just have one about to hit the market


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

New East Cape EVO or a Vantage/VHP. The EVO will have more freeboard but less cockpit space. They will prob be over your budget if you go new though.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you want to carry three people plus a dog, trolling motor, power pole, awning, etc., you'll definitely need an 18 footer. If you want to cruise at 35-40 you'll need at least 125 hp for that size boat and weight. For the areas you want to fish, you're definitely going to need a boat that can deal with chop and smaller waves. What you're looking for is probably more of a bay boat than a poling skiff. $55k covers a lot of territory, but for the best deal I'd consider a used boat. Here are a few that might fit your needs, however they may not be what you think you want:








2018 Nauticstar 18.1 Bayboat - boats - by owner - marine sale


270hrs on the Engine 115 Yamaha 4 stroke Transferable engine warranty. New 8ft powerpole just installed. Auto pilot trolling motor. Bluetooth speakers. Touch screen Simrad Xo9 navigation system 2...



tampa.craigslist.org












Edgewater 188CC - boats - by owner - marine sale


2020 Edgewater 188CC with Yamaha F150XB motor with 29.6 hours and Magictilt Single axle trailer. Comes equipped with console fixed mount Garman Echomap 74CV, Fusion AM/FM Bluetooth stereo with 2 JL...



tampa.craigslist.org









East Cape Vantage boats for sale - Boat Trader


Find East Cape Vantage boats for sale near you, including boat prices, photos, and more. Locate East Cape boat dealers and find your boat at Boat Trader!




www.boattrader.com












2000 18ft Boston Whaler Outrage - boats - by owner - marine sale


Clean and well kept boat alway cover on after use. I rinse the motor and boat also wash after get home. Has 2016 Yamaha 200hp in-line 4 strokes. 210hrs. Always use non-ethanol fuel.I service to...



orlando.craigslist.org












BTV 18 - boats - by owner - marine sale


2016/17 beaver tail Vengance 18 loaded. 115 Yamaha sho 280 hours,atlas jackplate teleflex hydraulic steering,lenco trim tabs, duel 8’ power pole with remote, 24v riptide ultera with 2&1/2 years...



daytona.craigslist.org












2020 SeaArk RXT 872 - boats - by owner - marine sale


2020 SeaArk 20’ RXT 872 Suzuki 115 with 25 hours. It's the wide model for this Seaark line Already has had the first service done. Minn Kota Terrova 80lb thrust 24 volt system 2 bank Minn Kota...



tampa.craigslist.org












Key West 1720 - boats - by owner - marine sale


2015 Key West 1720, their most popular boat. Fits in a standard garage with a forked tongue on aluminum trailer. Yamaha 70hp 4 stroke with 140 hrs.stainless steel prop.Minn Kota 24 volt trolling...



tampa.craigslist.org


----------



## shmrckmn (Nov 16, 2021)

Vertigo said:


> If you want to carry three people plus a dog, trolling motor, power pole, awning, etc., you'll definitely need an 18 footer. If you want to cruise at 35-40 you'll need at least 125 hp for that size boat and weight. For the areas you want to fish, you're definitely going to need a boat that can deal with chop and smaller waves. What you're looking for is probably more of a bay boat than a poling skiff. $55k covers a lot of territory, but for the best deal I'd consider a used boat. Here are a few that might fit your needs, however they may not be what you think you want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 19ft Bay boat now and it's too big, doesn't get nearly skinny enough, and cant be poled. I'd like to be able to pole the boat and carry 3 people and a dog, but I only need it to fish 2. My girl wants to catch sun not fish lol


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

shmrckmn said:


> I have a 19ft Bay boat now and it's too big, doesn't get nearly skinny enough, and cant be poled. I'd like to be able to pole the boat and carry 3 people and a dog, but I only need it to fish 2. My girl wants to catch sun not fish lol


There's a compromise in your future.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

This is always a tough but enjoyable challenge to find the right skiff. I agree with the people above that a Vantage would be a great fit, however it will not be fitting in your garage. A Maverick might be a excellent option, big water, skinny enough for most people, comfortable with multiple people and has a chance of fitting in your garage. What do you need it to draft for your fishing conditions?


----------



## shmrckmn (Nov 16, 2021)

Forrest said:


> This is always a tough but enjoyable challenge to find the right skiff. I agree with the people above that a Vantage would be a great fit, however it will not be fitting in your garage. A Maverick might be a excellent option, big water, skinny enough for most people, comfortable with multiple people and has a chance of fitting in your garage. What do you need it to draft for your fishing conditions?


6”-7” would be about the max. Again, I only need to bring I’m girl and her friend to the beach. For fishing it’s really just two people and a dog. So i really don’t need anything too big.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

shmrckmn said:


> 6”-7” would be about the max. Again, I only need to bring I’m girl and her friend to the beach. For fishing it’s really just two people and a dog. So i really don’t need anything too big.


A Vantage and very few mavericks will not get you under 7” true draft. Have you considered a Waterman, Pro, Floyd 10wt, or Fury?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Floyd 10wt


----------



## shmrckmn (Nov 16, 2021)

Forrest said:


> A Vantage and very few mavericks will not get you under 7” true draft. Have you considered a Waterman, Pro, Floyd 10wt, or Fury?


I wasn’t going to say it, but the one o have in mind is the BT Strike


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

shmrckmn said:


> I wasn’t going to say it, but the one o have in mind is the BT Strike


I have a (light)strike with a 60, it will pole at 7in and is a good compromise between a big water skiff and a shallow water skiff but definitely leans towards the shallow water side. With the 90 it will not pole in 7in. Only skiffs out there that I can think of that MIGHT do this with a 90 would be a light evoX, light HB pro, or light Floyd 10wt (Chittums don't count because black magic allows them to float 3in above the water apparently). 3, 160lb people and light gear is fine on the strike but with 4 people it really struggles with the 60, especially when manually venting the pocket tunnel. I cruise around 28-32 and WOT at 36-37 with wind and current with 2 people and gear. It is however a fantastic 2-3 person skiff! let me know if you have any additional questions about the strike. Myself and several of my buddies run them in the same area you're in.


----------



## shmrckmn (Nov 16, 2021)

Jon Miller said:


> I have a (light)strike with a 60, it will pole at 7in and is a good compromise between a big water skiff and a shallow water skiff but definitely leans towards the shallow water side. With the 90 it will not pole in 7in. Only skiffs out there that I can think of that MIGHT do this with a 90 would be a light evoX, light HB pro, or light Floyd 10wt (Chittums don't count because black magic allows them to float 3in above the water apparently). 3, 160lb people and light gear is fine on the strike but with 4 people it really struggles with the 60, especially when manually venting the pocket tunnel. I cruise around 28-32 and WOT at 36-37 with wind and current with 2 people and gear. It is however a fantastic 2-3 person skiff! let me know if you have any additional questions about the strike. Myself and several of my buddies run them in the same area you're in.


Oh I've got about a thousand questions about the strike. If you don't mind I can DM you with some.


----------



## ascannan (Aug 3, 2014)

Forrest said:


> This is always a tough but enjoyable challenge to find the right skiff. I agree with the people above that a Vantage would be a great fit, however it will not be fitting in your garage. A Maverick might be a excellent option, big water, skinny enough for most people, comfortable with multiple people and has a chance of fitting in your garage. What do you need it to draft for your fishing conditions?


Vantage will fit in your garage (with a little trigonometry).


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

shmrckmn said:


> I wasn’t going to say it, but the one o have in mind is the BT Strike


I run a a Strike and it gets the job done. When I am by myself it performs very well. I run it with my wife, brother and law and I thats about 500 lbs give or take and its a bit of a dog on those days, but I still pole around and smack fish all day. The place it will really piss you off is if you have that load and its windy you just kill yourself to pole it. I have a Yami 70 and it does 30 +- with that load.


----------

